# Biggun Bass/Hog Huntin'



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's the best of the afternoon today/Sunday. This has been my first decent bass caught in a while. I've been in a slump. This one hit my brownish colored Chatterbait on a flat with milfoil in about 3-FOW. I had a white one tied on pre-trip. But the clouds came out and the water was dirty. So I tied the brown one on and caught this biggun within a few minutes.

My oldest son caught quite-a-few on his Strike King Red Eyed Shad ripping it through the milfoil. His best was a 2lb.6oz. bass. And the rest looked to be around a pound-and-a-half.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Jeff! What was the weight?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

what a monster! nice bass


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice bass,glad to hear you broke your "slump". Those Red Eye shads do seem to work. Where my brother and I fished today that's the only thing we caught 'em on. He boated I believe 5 and I was only able to bring in two nice 16.5''ers. I didn't get anything on chatterbait which surprised me. Like you I tried a white one but was a dumbbutt and left my darker colore ones at home. Oh well that's how it is sometimes. Again nice pic,nice bass and I'm sure you'll find some more big uns here soon.


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrads on a very fine fish. Best I did Saturday was a 14" sm mouth at Delaware under the 229 bridge.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice bass!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That's a good one to get off your slump with. Nice job and report

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Going for the 'clean cut' look huh Jeff? HA HA... that is an absolute beast- I never fished a chatterbait until this year, and I did not know what I was missing; I am stocked up on them now, however.

Looking forward to fishing with you at Burr Oak next spring.

Chris


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Nice fish Jeff! What was the weight?



She weighed almost 6-pounds! And then I put her on the scale and she only weighed 4lb. 14oz. I thought I had an "Over Fiver" but I didn't. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

what a healthy lookin bass. excellent catch!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just thinking the other day that jignpig hasn't posted any big ones lately. i knew you where out there hawg hunting and it would just be time. congrats on a late season toad!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice BASS! Very good picture of the two of you. 

BTW: I would have thought over 5 lbs as well. 




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Great catch, now that's a HAWG! :B


----------

